

Show HN: Beta List 3.0 (Redesign) - keesj
http://betali.st/

======
keesj
Disclosure: I am the founder of Beta List.

I launched a redesign of Beta List today. The old design was due for a make-
over. The new design is responsive and discovering the close to 3,000
published startups is now easier as you can filter by region (e.g. see all
Italian startups) and market (e.g. just education-related startups).

Since I see Beta List is mentioned here every now and then I figured I'd ask
for your feedback. What do you think? What do you like? What can be improved?

